# Gibson ES-335 $1800 Winnipeg



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This seems doubtful, potato cam photos don't help much. Maybe someone can get lucky and this is legit.

Gibson ES-335 Wine Red | Guitars | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like a Studio to me, which makes a bit more sense.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Looks like a Studio to me, which makes a bit more sense.



I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like the same model I nabbed at the recent L&M sale. Indeed a Studio as @StevieMac notes. Pretty high value offering. Roasted Maple fretboard. Subtle black binding. No pick guard. No bling on the neck. But when new they were much cheaper than a full-fledged 335.

Ironically while baked maple is a budget offering here, in the acoustic world, you’ll pay 1-2k extra for a baked top!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jalexander said:


> Ironically while baked maple is a budget offering here, in the acoustic world, you’ll pay 1-2k extra for a baked top!



But they don't rate it as a fingerboard material do they?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't know much about 335 costs or used values, this just seemed on the lower end.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

colchar said:


> But they don't rate it as a fingerboard material do they?


This model is the first time I’ve seen it!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

if you can absorb a bit of risk factor there's always somebody looking to unload a thing for whatever they can get out of it

ironically i sometimes wonder whether those people end up having a harder time moving their stuff than if they had asked higher. there's so much publicity these days about kijiji scams and extortion rackets and other dirty tricks that when a highly motivated seller does come along asking low money people don't believe it especially if the location is in a sketchy part of town or the seller has first impression issues that raise red flags 

j


----------

